# Dear Santa.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one Chris, where did you round that one up from?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

now thats funny


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Good one Chris, where did you round that one up from?


Forwarded email.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Her looks like a future goomba ! 
I bet he gets what he wants.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

HHHHAAAAAAA!!!!! Thats great---


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

LOL LOL LOL Stop my ribs hurt


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Got that email myself, it's a hoot!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I got that one on my phone the other day I had a really good laugh off the look in the little one's eyes he's not jokin santa


----------

